# UNHAPPY customer



## pfloyd (Feb 28, 2008)

gdalton4 said:


> I took a job by the hour with some help from my son.I am a contractor ,but took this job to fill up some inbetween time.The customer buys all the material and i supply the labor.Well in talking to this guy I realize that he has a beef with every contractor and material supplier in this and the surrounding counties.Well it came time for me to start another job I had already spent 5 more days on his project than I had time for. But anyway this guy is beyond picky,so he calls and is unhappy with some trim work we had done.(he provided door stop trim for wall trim, his choice.) I just don't have the time or frankly the energy to deal with the stress of this guy. ANY ADVICE. :shutup:


 If he's unhappy with the _choice _of the trim its not your problem. If you dont have the time you dont have the time.


----------

